# What Waste Disposal Hose For Autotrail Dakota Please!!



## seaviews2 (May 1, 2005)

I have a (new) friend who says it's impossible to find a decent flexible hose to get rid of his grey waste. He owns an Autotrail 2006 Dakota model.

I said I would ask where one can get this pipe from (bigger than the normal grey water outlet on my Arto and previous Hymer).

Can anyone pleses help? Else I might lose my new friend


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

seaviews2 said:


> I have a (new) friend who says it's impossible to find a decent flexible hose to get rid of his grey waste. He owns an Autotrail 2006 Dakota model.
> 
> I said I would ask where one can get this pipe from (bigger than the normal grey water outlet on my Arto and previous Hymer).
> 
> Can anyone pleses help? Else I might lose my new friend


strange as this may seem but you can get hose adaptors from a Aquarium shop as we use the same size piping but for reef tanks.

malc


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

What diameter is the pipe. I have a piece of 40mm flexible waste pipe from a plumbers supplier (which also comes in 32mm). It slots over the end of the outlet pipe allowing additional length to drain over a gulley

Noel


----------



## seaviews2 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Malc and Noel for your replies. I don't actually know the size of my friend's outlet but will find out when he is back from his weekend away.


----------

